# Any more predator contests?



## Skyler (Jan 21, 2016)

Just completed the Great Lakes region predator challenge this past weekend and wondering if there are any more Michigan contests scheduled for this year? Looking to get into another one! Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Skyler said:


> Just completed the Great Lakes region predator challenge this past weekend and wondering if there are any more Michigan contests scheduled for this year? Looking to get into another one! Thanks in advance for the info


How did your team do? I hear there is another one this weekend. I am sure others will add more details in a bit. No idea as I am not in it.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Filthyoter said:


> How did your team do? I hear there is another one this weekend. I am sure others will add more details in a bit. No idea as I am not in it.


Head that also, although I cannot confirm it for sure.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 21, 2016)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Head that also, although I cannot confirm it for sure.


Do you know where it would be at?


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Do you know where it would be at?


Not a clue, like I said, I heard about it through word of mouth. Didn't bother to ask any questions seeing I have no interest in competing. If I hear any more I'll let ya know.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

1 out of river rats in eaton rapids starting Friday


----------



## Skyler (Jan 21, 2016)

doggk9 said:


> 1 out of river rats in eaton rapids starting Friday


Any info on that one? Was only able to find it on Facebook and the info I found was pretty vague.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

$50 per team if prepaid or $60 per team if paid the day of. Release at 6:30 I think tomorrow night from river rats in eaton rapids. You can message the FB page and contact the owner.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm hunting this one. I also hunted last weeks, how'd you guys do? We took 1 dog. 36th place.


----------



## Btrave (Jan 20, 2017)

calhoun said:


> View attachment 241267
> 
> I'm hunting this one. I also hunted last weeks, how'd you guys do? We took 1 dog. 36th place.





calhoun said:


> View attachment 241267
> 
> I'm hunting this one. I also hunted last weeks, how'd you guys do? We took 1 dog. 36th place.



I was hunting with Skyler in the Predator Challenge, we ended up 2nd with 4 coyotes.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats! I missed one on Sunday am. My first time hunting in a tournament, was a lot of fun.


----------



## bowdrie (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is one for NW Lower MI.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Be aware you will be hunting against houndsmen and trappers.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Round 2 of The Extreme Predator Hunt. http://www.extremepredatorhunt.com/


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like Knutson sporting goods is having one. You can see the info on their Facebook page. 2 different contest, 1 by quantity and 1 by heaviest dog. Starts on the 27th and runs for awhile.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Clam River Houndsman Club has one next weekend, I believe. 

Snow for hounds is iffy at best locally, so callers could easily take down the contest. 

There are usually prizes for everyone involved. Check out their Facebook page.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

bowdrie said:


> Here is one for NW Lower MI.
> View attachment 241343












Nice group of dogs on the pole today. Most were shot without dogs.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Hales True Value in Dowagiac is having a yote hunt last weekend of this month. I don't have the details handy but it doesn't allow dogs but sounded pretty much wide open. Suggest calling Hales for details at (269) 782-3426.


----------

